# You speak Greek, you just don't know it



## Costas (Nov 18, 2008)

Βιβλίο:

You speak Greek
More than 6.000 Greek words that are used in English
You just don't know it
English - Greek

Compiled by Annie Stefanidou

(Ministry of Tourism, Greek National Tourism Organisation, n.d.)
[Minister: Aris Spiliotopoulos]

Not for sale; Free distribution

Θα έβαζα και το σκαναρισμένο εξώφυλλο, αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω δε γίνεται, παρά μόνο αν η εικόνα είναι στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2008)

Costas said:


> Θα έβαζα και το σκαναρισμένο εξώφυλλο, αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω δε γίνεται, παρά μόνο αν η εικόνα είναι στο ίντερνετ.


Βεβαίως γίνεται, με το κουμπί Manage attachments — μόνο που υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στα μεγέθη. Ακόμα καλύτερα, όταν έχεις εικόνα στον υπολογιστή σου, πας στο http://imageshack.us/, την ανεβάζεις εκεί, παίρνεις τον σύνδεσμο από το κάτω κάτω μέρος της σελίδας (πατάς το Advanced κάτι) και τον βάζεις εδώ με τη μέθοδο που ξέρεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2008)

Ειδικότερα τώρα για τον τίτλο του πονήματος, αναρωτιέμαι πόσα ακριβώς βήματα απέχει από τον τίτλο του περίφημου _Τα αγγλικά είναι ελληνική διάλεκτος_. Δηλαδή, είναι κοντά στη γελοιότητα ή είναι σε απόσταση ασφαλείας;


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2008)

[URL=http://imageshack.us]



[/URL]

Βρίσκεται σε απόσταση ασφαλείας. Απλώς, αντί να μαθαίνουν στα παιδιά μας νέα ελληνικά στα σχολεία και στα πανεπιστήμια, πετάνε τα λεφτά τους για να αραδιάσουν στους Αγγλόφωνους λέξεις όπως monolatry (= μονολατρεία), αν και γι' αυτήν ειδικά τη λέξη, για να την αναγνωρίσει και κανένας Νεοέλληνας, μάλλον χρειάζεται ένα ακόμα φωνήεν...

Ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες, nickel. Η γάτα σου είναι μούρλια, με την ευκαιρία!


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 19, 2008)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πόσο κακό μας κάνει όλη αυτή η σωβινιστική γελοιότητα; Δηλ. αν εμείς τώρα ήμασταν Άγγλοι ή Αμερικάνοι κι ερχόταν ένας Ελληνάρας τύπου Γκας Πορτοκάλος και μας έλεγε η γλώσσα σας δεν είναι δική σας, αλλά δική μας και όταν εμείς κάναμε φιλοσοφία εσείς τρώγατε βολβούς, πώς θα αισθανόμασταν;


----------

